#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] [問]大家會想在台中辦聚會嗎?!

## 幻ｏ煌

話說~~~幾乎獸們都是在台北要不然就在南部.......

台中的獸們也很少辦聚會的說~~~~

所以想說不知道什麼時候有空來辦一個吧.......

只是不知道大家什麼時候有空........

最好是暑假啦...........

可是我最近要忙些考試的事......所以時間很少XP((遭滅

看誰想再台中辦一個吧..........

是很想見見大世面XD((炸

----------


## 布雷克

台中的真的是很少

每次都是自己出去玩真空虛呀囧


我只知道百貨公司所以我想在台中,不是玩電動就是看電影或是聚餐吧

----------


## 幻ｏ煌

> 台中的真的是很少
> 
> 每次都是自己出去玩真空虛呀囧
> 
> 
> 我只知道百貨公司所以我想在台中,不是玩電動就是看電影或是聚餐吧


對呀~~真的有點空虛吼~~!!!!ˊ             ˋ

= =只為了百貨公司............  可能吧......也可以一起去K歌或是{壓馬路}XD

----------


## 戌天沃牙

我+1~
台中我能去~~XDDD
但是也要有空~(遭滅)
話說我只知道台中火車站而已~其他地方是路癡~哈哈XD

----------


## 闇影龍

話說很羨慕你們都可以聚會說ˊˋ.......

澎湖獸好像只有少少的兩隻(默)

也來澎湖聚會一下咩......(被拖走)

----------


## 那岐

俺說句實在話：

說獸聚只有在北、南部
*是因為北、南部常有獸主動辦活動*
而其他地區遲遲沒有獸願意站出來這樣。

如果中部希望聚會，那岐建議樓主直接發起
好好計畫一下，暑假好好的去玩吧！

----------

